# Folded Ear at 3 Months



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

My three-month-old Nubian buck has a vertically folded ear. Has anyone tried to fix one this late? Would love to hear about your experience, if so.

I have actually fixed folded ears in kids less than a week old. I realize it is easier when they are very young.

I am sorely tempted to try taping this ear and just wait weeks before taking the tape off.

Also, is this a DQ for a Nubian?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I think the cartilage has set enough so that it will not be fixable, but it never hurts to try, I guess.

Not sure about the DQ or not, but pendulous ears are a breed characteristic- flat flowing ears or however they describe it and a folded ear would not meet that description.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree the cartridge is set now, that is why it is best to do it within the first week after birth.

DQ, I know collapsed ears are not good and can carry it to their offspring.


----------

